# المحاضرة الثانية لمادة ميكانيك الموائع في قسم هندسة النفط (2009) - جامعة بغداد



## عمر فالح حسن (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

*هذه المحاضرة الثانية لمادة ميكانيك الموائع *

*http://www.4shared.com/document/96xKkHAg/Fluid_Mechanics_Lectures__2___.html*



*و ساحمل بقية المحاضرات تباعا*




*عمر فالح حسن*
*مدرس*
*قسم هندسة النفط*
*كلية الهندسة*
*جامعة بغداد*


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (12 أكتوبر 2011)

رحم الله والديك اخي الكريم​


----------



## مهند البصراوي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بأنتظار بقية المحاضرات


----------



## flah812004 (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ما جاي ينزل الملف الخاص بمحاظرة ميكانيكا الموائع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (13 يوليو 2013)

رحم الله والديك​


----------



## adnan 7 (2 أغسطس 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## eliker bahij (22 أغسطس 2013)

​Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide.

.The link is not working​


----------



## jassim78 (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

